# Live Looking Dead Stuff Part Deaux



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2018)

Couple projects finished up - all were harvested from the Boston area

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 17, 2018)

Barry, 
Those are some really cool mounts, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Excellent work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2018)

Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 17, 2018)

Awesome as always!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2018)

Great work my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks totally real and alive! Excellent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Barry,
> Those are some really cool mounts, well done


I made the rocks and ice also!! Thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2018)

Very cool! I’m a bit surprised none of the birds are wearing tiny shirts praising the world champion Houston Astros...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! I’m a bit surprised none of the birds are wearing tiny shirts praising the world champion Houston Astros...


hmmmmm


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2018)

YEAH BABY!!!! @DKMD

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow...those are good looking quackers....


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice as always Barry. What type of ducks in the first pic?


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Very nice as always Barry. What type of ducks in the first pic?


1st pair - Common Eiders
2nd pair - Longtail Ducks (Old Squaws)
3rd pair - Left is a Surf Scoter drake; Right is a White Wing Scoter drake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 18, 2018)

@Wildthings Still don't understand how a gulf coast boy knows how to make fake ice. Where did you see some? Thanks for the info on the ducks. jim


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2018)

Love the squaw drake


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> @Wildthings Still don't understand how a gulf coast boy knows how to make fake ice. Where did you see some? Thanks for the info on the ducks. jim



LOL YouTube baby YouTube!! and Lexel crystal clear silicone in a tube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2018)

This is wood working related! I made the base at the bottom out of wood

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------

